# Configure syslog to use tcp.



## Doug (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello and thanks for any information you may offer. I hope this is the best forum to post this question.

I would like to know if it is possible to configure syslogd on FreeBSD 7.2 to log messages to remote servers over TCP instead of UDP and any implications this may have.

Regrads Doug


----------



## eeg3 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would personally suggest using rsyslog which is in /usr/ports/sysutils/rsyslog3, as it has a lot more features. There is a How-To on setting it up at http://wiki.rsyslog.com/index.php/FreeBSD.


----------

